# Went to the sale barn today



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Ok so I know it's not a great idea to purchase goats from the sale barn but today we were bored and went and ended up getting a doe with a buck kid at her side guessing the kid is about a week and half old (looking at how his feet are barely worn and his teeth are a bright white color and mom still has a good bit of afterbirth on her backside) not sure on the mom I didn't get to look at her teeth but the kid is definitely a keeper


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Thanks it's kind of hard to tell but they both have spots on their head/ neck the baby looks like he's wearing lipstick it's not very noticeable in the pic tho


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I saw the spots but wasn't sure if it was fur spots or dust on the lens spots!

He is a handsome little booger. Mom isn't bad either.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Thanks  She looks pretty rough from feeding his fat little self lol but she should look better once she gets enough feed in her


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

OOh, what a nice wide kid!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

nancy d said:


> OOh, what a nice wide kid!


That's exactly what we said when we saw him in the pen he's got a nice wether type build to him so hopefully we can get some out of him in the future


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice looking boy. Mom doesn't look bad either.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Thanks if I had some help I could've gotten better pics of her she's not really as small framed as I thought till we got her home she's almost as big as my yearling buck the other does are sort of afraid of her


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I just weighed him and it said 22 pounds jeez he's heavy


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice!! Congrats!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Thank you my mom wasn't too thrilled that me and my dad got them but there usually aren't any nice ones when we go that we actually want


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I really like that buck kid and I bet once weaned and with some good feed that doe will look nice too


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

RPC said:


> I really like that buck kid and I bet once weaned and with some good feed that doe will look nice too


Hoping so she really just needs some weight on her this pic is at a bad angle so it doesn't show how much width she really has but she is lacking in the butt department so I guess he got that from his sire


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well that may have something to do with the fact she is milking


----------

